# Who?



## PFM (Jan 15, 2013)

Oprah confirms Lance Armstrong's Doping Allegations are true.

Who is this entitlement mongering puke? Who likes her? I don't know anyone that can stand her, let alone likes her. 

She's right up there with Jesse Jackson, Al Sharpton and Kayne West.

Where is the sheet pan industrial sized cake that will finish off this media made fake?


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 15, 2013)

The news said this morning that he told her in an interview.

I'm not going to dig into my thoughts on this because I will take up this whole damn page with 1 post but I feel he was singled out. That race has been a "fully doped" race since its inception... EVERYONE knows this. So when the bar is set at "doped" if you even want to call it that... then that is what you do to be able to compete in that game.

I think it's stupid that you can't inject EPO but you can sleep in a hyperbolic/altitude chamber to get the same effect. BFD - SAME FUCKING RESULT!

These people drive me nuts...


----------



## PFM (Jan 15, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> The news said this morning that he told her in an interview.
> 
> I'm not going to dig into my thoughts on this because I will take up this whole damn page with 1 post but I feel he was singled out. That race has been a "fully doped" race since its inception... EVERYONE knows this. So when the bar is set at "doped" if you even want to call it that... then that is what you do to be able to compete in that game.
> 
> ...



I missed that part. I am done with Lance, he can have an interview with anyone and chooses her?

Fuck you Lance!


----------



## PFM (Jan 15, 2013)

One more time.

*FUCK YOU LANCE!*


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats what the news said as I was crawling out of bed this morning... double check it to verify but sounds like that's what happens. Probably just comes down to how much he was paid to do it $$$$$$$


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 15, 2013)

Rant Number 5,987 .... by the way.

I NEVER liked Oprah fat ass Winfrey  .... Dr. Phil and Dr. Oz can fuck off and die as well.... all these towering excuses for estrogen on daytime TV need to go away.

No wonder we are raising so many incompetent panty wastes for "males" in this country.

And another thing..... the other day a guy brought his son in to the gym. Kid was maybe 8 or 9. I didn;t know the guy or the kid but I high fived him every time I walked past him. I saw him on a piece of equipment a bit later pushing his ass off.... I gave him a thumbs up .... about that time, some buffalo assed bitch with hair shorter than mine walked over and told him not to play on the machine and that she needed to use it.

The kid jumped off and walked over and stood around near his dad the rest of the time he was there. At first it made me mad as a mudder futher.... and then I got sad as a mother fupper. When I was a kid and you went to the gym or the barber- you were a fucking celebrity. Every single man there would acknowledge you. You felt welcomed and wanted to go back every chance you could. Guys would teach you a little along how to squat, curl, bench or whatever. You knew you belonged there and we all made sure you did.

Fast forward. This kid probably had a negative experience and may not come back thanks to the behemoth bottomed bitch that 'yelled' at him. No one went out of their way to acknowledge this kid and make him want to come back. 

*Are the days of teaching boys to be men gone forever? No wonder all these spastic fucks at the gym don't know how to lift... *

Sad fucking day..... guys and ladies..... if you see a kid in the gym (or at a barber shop- not a fancy pants 'salon') make them feel welcome and like they belong. Make them the star. Take ONE DAMN MINUTE and help pass along what we preach is a lifestyle and a passion not an exercise .... I beg of you. 

Yes, I was a superstar at the gym and the barber shop when I was 8 or so.... lasted till I was about 16 and started driving myself both places... because fellas, that's what men do.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 15, 2013)

PFM said:


> One more time.
> 
> *FUCK YOU LANCE!*





So, I was wondering since you threw gas on my smoldering fire (see above rant), How do you feel about Lancelot Armstrong PFM?

LOL- fuck....  we are dinosaurs brother .... what the fuck happened???


Jurasicaly yours,
Vetteasourus Rex


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

As I understand it, Lance may have even shed some tears for the Orka.


----------



## PFM (Jan 15, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Rant Number 5,987 .... by the way.
> 
> I NEVER liked Oprah fat ass Winfrey  .... Dr. Phil and Dr. Oz can fuck off and die as well.... all these towering excuses for estrogen on daytime TV need to go away.
> 
> ...



I am on board with you 100%. 

What gets me about this story is the dad didn't go tell that pie eating hog "my son was using that, you can wait or work-in like everyone else that isn't gay".

I hate kid wrecking fuckers like her and I see them everywhere. Little boys with hair like girls. Don't get little Skyler dirty (boys are supposed to get dirty). What the hell.

You know Vette, being a man has been redefined.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 15, 2013)

Vette.  That was awesome.

I seen kids that age at my gym.  I swear one has gained so much definition its amazing. 
Back to lance 

Hes my hero.  He did all that with one testicle.  I knew he was on TRT as soon as he had testicular cancer.  Either way.  Hes done more on a bicycle for cancer than those women who walk a mile...or sometimes more for cancer. 

I cant be mad a lance.  Every body uses.  Its almost a standard.  New kids joining a sport cant compete with champs and dope.  Its a cycle.  

I had a dream once.   Me and lance were riding bicycle up and down my block.   I beat him.   I had the field advantage.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 15, 2013)

Funny (not funny, sad) thing is that probably made HER day. Power tripping on some little fucking kid so she feels like she has some semblance of control over anything in her life. Obviously she does not over her health/weight/attitude/personality.

I say that not only do we follow what brother Vette has said but we ALSO need to bring back PUBLIC SHAMING. This is something that used to happen when you did a stupid thing or were acting like an asshole or something like that... you would be shamed publicly. In today's fucked up society where everyone is more concerned about hurting other peoples feelings or "offending their culture" than doing what is right. PUT THEM IN THEIR PLACE... maybe that will give them a dose of reality and make them realize not everyone in this world is such a fucking pussy and some of us will DO SOMETHING about it so next time they will think twice before doing something like that.

My wife says "thats not your job" i tell her "yeah, thats what EVERYONE says, and that's why this guy is still acting like an asshole" I then proceed to shame said asshole and she is upset with me... but hey, next time he will think twice about being a fucking douche in public. THIS IS ALL OF OUR JOBS TO FIX OUR FUCKED UP SOCIETY!!

Rant over...


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 15, 2013)

PFM said:


> What gets me about this story is the dad didn't go tell that pie eating hog "my son was using that, you can wait or work-in like everyone else that isn't gay".



Didn't see this piece till after my rant but looks like we are on the same page here...


----------



## PFM (Jan 15, 2013)

sparticus said:


> Vette.  That was awesome.
> 
> I seen kids that age at my gym.  I swear one has gained so much definition its amazing.
> Back to lance
> ...



I've backed Lance for 10 years over this, but when he allows a Racist Black Bitch to have her power symbol over him he can not suck PFM's dick, he can fall off the face of the earth.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 15, 2013)

PFM said:


> I've backed Lance for 10 years over this, but when he allows a Racist Black Bitch to have her power symbol over him he can not suck PFM's dick, he can fall off the face of the earth.



Ohhhhh. Youre disgusted with him for that.  Alright.  Thats fair.  
Okay please continue


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 15, 2013)

We were at a buffet resturant a few years ago, while waiting in line we found a booth for my two sons to sit at while we got the plates ready.  We could see a lickalottapus sit down with our fucking son and told the boys.  "This was my seat."  My other son came over and told my wife and I what she said.  The other son is blocked in by this c***and she wont let him out.  My wife walked over there and wound up a hand full of her hair and marched her ass right out the fucking door. Her girlfriend followed and so did I.  I told the "husband" we were going  let them settle it.  Thats what they did.   Mom came back inside and we all ate our food.  Nobody said shit to her.  It was awesome.  I kept waiting for her to go get backup but they didnt.  Thats the only real fight my wifes ever been in but she is game.


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 15, 2013)

He passed over 500 drug tests. Thats all Im gonna say


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2013)

Fuck lance, Kenya, and oprah


----------



## PFM (Jan 15, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> We were at a buffet resturant a few years ago, while waiting in line we found a booth for my two sons to sit at while we got the plates ready.  We could see a lickalottapus sit down with our fucking son and told the boys.  "This was my seat."  My other son came over and told my wife and I what she said.  The other son is blocked in by this c***and she wont let him out.  My wife walked over there and wound up a hand full of her hair and marched her ass right out the fucking door. Her girlfriend followed and so did I.  I told the "husband" we were going  let them settle it.  Thats what they did.   Mom came back inside and we all ate our food.  Nobody said shit to her.  It was awesome.  I kept waiting for her to go get backup but they didnt.  Thats the only real fight my wifes ever been in but she is game.



I love that shit!


----------



## DF (Jan 16, 2013)

That is so hot!  Your wife is bad ass!





BigGameHunter said:


> We were at a buffet resturant a few years ago, while waiting in line we found a booth for my two sons to sit at while we got the plates ready.  We could see a lickalottapus sit down with our fucking son and told the boys.  "This was my seat."  My other son came over and told my wife and I what she said.  The other son is blocked in by this c***and she wont let him out.  My wife walked over there and wound up a hand full of her hair and marched her ass right out the fucking door. Her girlfriend followed and so did I.  I told the "husband" we were going  let them settle it.  Thats what they did.   Mom came back inside and we all ate our food.  Nobody said shit to her.  It was awesome.  I kept waiting for her to go get backup but they didnt.  Thats the only real fight my wifes ever been in but she is game.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh Yeah Fuck Lance and Orka Winfries.  Sorry to hijack you PFM blame it on the vettes rants


----------



## 69nites (Jan 16, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> The news said this morning that he told her in an interview.
> 
> I'm not going to dig into my thoughts on this because I will take up this whole damn page with 1 post but I feel he was singled out. That race has been a "fully doped" race since its inception... EVERYONE knows this. So when the bar is set at "doped" if you even want to call it that... then that is what you do to be able to compete in that game.
> 
> ...


You actually can't. It doesn't matter what method you use if your blood counts are over a certain level you are a fail.

Cat1 plus you're probably doping. If you're a tour level rider you're 100% doping.


----------



## PFM (Jan 16, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Oh Yeah Fuck Lance and Orka Winfries.  Sorry to hijack you PFM blame it on the vettes rants



I appreciate it BGH. With all these live and let live pussies turning everything into a free for all, we need to hear stories like these. 

Block your child in? What a sick twisted control freak sow.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 16, 2013)

Who?  Mike jones mike jones mike jones!


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oprah is just trying to save her failing ass network with this interview. Nobody cares bout her dumb ass except a bunch of women who don't work and sit around all day wanting to fill their mind with garbage television.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 16, 2013)

69nites said:


> You actually can't. It doesn't matter what method you use if your blood counts are over a certain level you are a fail.
> 
> Cat1 plus you're probably doping. If you're a tour level rider you're 100% doping.



OK I didn't know about the levels or anything like that. Just watched a doc on one of these famous tour level guys who said "this is illegal (EPO) and this is not (showed sleep chamber)"

I have always understood that the TDF riders all "doped" to stay in the game.


----------



## PFM (Jan 16, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Oprah is just trying to save her failing ass network with this interview. Nobody cares bout her dumb ass except a bunch of women who don't work and sit around all day wanting to fill their mind with garbage television.



Unfortunately that's now a large % of voters (as we learned that hard way). Dim beotches b voting away your rights and paycheck to serve their freeloading agenda, so you better concern yourself with the horseshit they are fed by TV Celebs.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 16, 2013)

Why did he let okra pimp him? I have no respect for his candy ass.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 16, 2013)

No offense but the guy rides a bicycle .... that's it..... he rides a bike.... really well, but it's still just riding a fucking bicycle. 

I never understood the infatuation with him...... if he hadn't started livestrong after having cancer he would have never contributed to the betterment of anyone in his entire life as far as I know.

He rides a bicycle.... 
Vette


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

True Vette but our media needs to feed.  It creates celebs and then is right there to tear their lives apart.  If you must own up to it dont fucking cry.   

He never had much of my respect anyway, I didnt start liking him until I heard he was doing steroids and Sheryl Crow.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 16, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> True Vette but our media needs to feed.  It creates celebs and then is right there to tear their lives apart.  If you must own up to it dont fucking cry.
> 
> He never had much of my respect anyway, I didnt start liking him until I heard he was doing steroids and Sheryl Crow.




Didn't he dump her when she got cancer???


Pedal Faster,
Vette


----------



## PFM (Jan 16, 2013)

63Vette said:


> No offense but the guy rides a bicycle .... that's it..... he rides a bike.... really well, but it's still just riding a fucking bicycle.
> 
> I never understood the infatuation with him...... if he hadn't started livestrong after having cancer he would have never contributed to the betterment of anyone in his entire life as far as I know.
> 
> ...



I never got it either, but I related to his use of Performance Enhancing Drugs. 

My real problem with this idiot is having a fear/drama mongering, media made, know nothing, all about her and "hers" piece of useless shit interview him.

A sports guy, a pool shark or a fucking 10 year old boy, ANYTHING but that logic twisting puke Oprah.

Remember who is President and how STUPID people are, how many see the Great Oprah spanking the White guy that's a Cheater and a Criminal...............think on that one.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a feeling PFM will be assassinated for this thread by some Oprah sycophant watching her google alerts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 16, 2013)

63Vette said:


> No offense but the guy rides a bicycle .... that's it..... he rides a bike.... really well, but it's still just riding a fucking bicycle.
> 
> I never understood the infatuation with him...... if he hadn't started livestrong after having cancer he would have never contributed to the betterment of anyone in his entire life as far as I know.
> 
> ...



This is a fantastic point. It's like running. Requires little to no skill and anyone except Stephen hawking can do it with practice.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 16, 2013)

The problem is, it's blood doaping, not AAS. There is no way they can prove that he did bless he himself admits it so why the duck would he let it out now. Stands to lose and incredible amount of coin.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 16, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> The problem is, it's blood doaping, not AAS. There is no way they can prove that he did bless he himself admits it so why the duck would he let it out now. Stands to lose and incredible amount of coin.


He's a major shareholder in trek. His return to cycling was because the cycling industry was down 30%. There was serious growth because of hid return. 

The supplement company FRS? Lance owns that too. 

It's not just blood doping either. Additionally testosterone, HGH, and tbol.

And are people on a bodybuilding forum saying cycling isn't a serous sport? It's the most competitive sport in the world. The shit cyclists go through make every other athlete look like a total pussy.

45 mph through mountain switchbacks in Lycra and a helmet not rated for multiple impacts. You are riding on the edge. If you are going to make it expect to at least break your collarbone a few times probably a femur.

On top of that there's more strategy than football. You have to build a proper team. You think lance won those tours on his own? He took the sprints and climbs but who took the pulls while he drafted to save his legs?


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 16, 2013)

i could care less about his doping, my thing is all the people with cancer who he was a roll model 2 that he let down, what a asshole


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know about Lance, but Oprah was FABULOUS in the Color Purple!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 16, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I don't know about Lance, but Oprah was FABULOUS in the Color Purple!!!



I found Whoopi Goldberg to be simply fetching in this film as well.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 16, 2013)

Too much truth in this thread to be stopped, it can only be contained.

On Lance and blood doping: really? To quote Jim Rome "This is about as shocking as...porn stars on Viagra..."  Grow-up, people. As has been mentioned, at his level of competition, its de rigour. You think MMA athletes aren't "doping"? How about NFL? If you had to subject your body to the kind of daily punishment that any of these athletes do, and as your source of livelihood even, you also would do whatever it took to enhance your recovery, competitiveness and to extend your career. Its the non-athletes and those who have never competed in anything more serious than a backyard bbq who are now all "righteously outraged" that Lance is admitting to doping. Agree, he probably should have just told Oprah to pack sand, but to express 'shock' or 'disappointment' at his disclosure? Grow-up.

Vette's post should be laminated and circulated to every gym in the US re: raising boys to be men. The gym, the barbershop, the job site, hell even occasionally the bar (my father took me to the pub on a few occasions when I was very young and it was EXACTLY like Vette described - I was treated like a rock star and knew that I belonged and was welcomed). I personally blame the ridiculous standards of behavior mandated by most US corporations today for emasculating several generations of males. Suppress thousands of years of hunter / protector instinct because fawking Ted from the HR department says so due to Rosanne from Accounting might get offended? Yea...that's healthy...

/rant

- Savage


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 16, 2013)

69nites said:


> And are people on a bodybuilding forum saying cycling isn't a serous sport? It's the most competitive sport in the world. The shit cyclists go through make every other athlete look like a total pussy.
> 
> 45 mph through mountain switchbacks in Lycra and a helmet not rated for multiple impacts. You are riding on the edge. If you are going to make it expect to at least break your collarbone a few times probably a femur.
> 
> On top of that there's more strategy than football. You have to build a proper team. You think lance won those tours on his own? He took the sprints and climbs but who took the pulls while he drafted to save his legs?




More strategy than football? we will definitely agree to disagree on that. And the last time I checked, my daughters were all riding a bike at 4 years old..... so the fact that he used Nascar Drafting Techniques in slow motion doesn't impress me.

Meanwhile, I studied and coached football for 20 years and I can tell you that bike coaches aren't being paid millions a year like the typical Division 1 NCAA coaches are. And the NFL? You think the Tour de' France is more complicated than the defensive scheme Atlanta will run against San Fran this week? We will have to agree to disagree.... As for Bryan Urlacher looking like a pussy next to Lance Armstrong ??? LOL Okay 69, if you think so... ballerinas have amazingly strong legs too.... and cheer leading is a sport. We all have our favorites... riding a bicycle just doesn't impress me. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Georgia (Jan 16, 2013)

69nites said:


> He's a major shareholder in trek. His return to cycling was because the cycling industry was down 30%. There was serious growth because of hid return.
> 
> The supplement company FRS? Lance owns that too.
> 
> ...



Okay you said the word football, not the word regarding soccer over in Europe, so I must comment.

You are *WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!*. lol. 

I do agree it takes more endurance and mental strength to play football. But riding a bike is easy as pie. You don't have 11 guys working as one, literally hitting someone every play trying to force their will on the other guy so that you can score.

But I used to watch the cycling events when Lance was at his heyday. Crap looked intense. I own a Trek Mountain Bike and that is tough junk going serious riding.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 16, 2013)

I meant take more mental strength and endurance to compete on a bicycle! CAN WE PLEASE GET AN EDIT BUTTON IN THIS HOE ALREADY!?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 16, 2013)

It would have taken everything in my power not so say something    But where was the dad in all this? Not paying attention to his son ? 



63Vette said:


> Rant Number 5,987 .... by the way.
> 
> I NEVER liked Oprah fat ass Winfrey  .... Dr. Phil and Dr. Oz can fuck off and die as well.... all these towering excuses for estrogen on daytime TV need to go away.
> 
> ...


----------



## 69nites (Jan 16, 2013)

63Vette said:


> More strategy than football? we will definitely agree to disagree on that. And the last time I checked, my daughters were all riding a bike at 4 years old..... so the fact that he used Nascar Drafting Techniques in slow motion doesn't impress me.
> 
> Meanwhile, I studied and coached football for 20 years and I can tell you that bike coaches aren't being paid millions a year like the typical Division 1 NCAA coaches are. And the NFL? You think the Tour de' France is more complicated than the defensive scheme Atlanta will run against San Fran this week? We will have to agree to disagree.... As for Bryan Urlacher looking like a pussy next to Lance Armstrong ??? LOL Okay 69, if you think so... ballerinas have amazingly strong legs too.... and cheer leading is a sport. We all have our favorites... riding a bicycle just doesn't impress me.
> 
> ...


In around '10 it was determined that when an American rider turned his head 90 degrees to start to look back and that wind resistance on his aero helmet lost him the race. 

Is there a single thing in football that requires that much precision?

Actually is probably one of the least accessible sports in the world. 10k+ on your bike alone. Don't think a good uniform is cheap either. Why do you think there's no black guys? 

If you want to scale things on money NASCAR would be the top sport in the world. More money is made at any given NASCAR race than the Superbowl.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 16, 2013)

My two cents. I hate Oprah, always have. Nothing will change that opinion. SO OPRAH GO F yourself and the dyke you road in on.  Lance, well I don't like the sport, care less about him. I see these shit heads taking up space on the roads around here all time, acting as if they are going to be in the next Tour, can't stand it.  Sorry to offend you cyclist, but I personally know one of these amateurs. But Lance boy, So you doped, got caught, admit it to a human being on tv, not a self indulged mongral, who thinks she owns the world.  

And on the other note, Yes PLEASE stand up for the little boy who is trying to understand what it is to be a man.  I am sick and tired of all these panzy pencil tight jean little justin Beiber Homos running around thinking they are the shit.  Has to end.  Teach to be a Big Boy, who can handle problems, take care of himself, and respects his family and/or girlfriend or wife.  Just yesterday, believe it or not, this happened........My wife knock over a lotion bottle, my 7 year old son ran to pick it up, My wife says thank you......and he responds you are welcome mommy. I am trying to do what a man would do, and I know daddy would help you with that because he is a man.........Brothers the boys are watching.


----------



## PFM (Jan 16, 2013)

Like I said, Lance lost all credibility interviewing with Oprah. Who's next Jerry Springer.

Lance is a FAG!


----------



## getgains (Jan 17, 2013)

this whole world is becoming a vagina 1 oprah is a fat racist pig fuck her 2 lance armstrong is a weak bitch fuck him 3 fat attitude bitches fuck you the most
i think thats everyone oh wait 5 fuck obbama there im good


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 17, 2013)

I taped it, think it airs today...I still like Lance but he needs to make some things right as he fucked over some people for no reason.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 17, 2013)

I still wont watch it 
Ill watch on youtube.  I would rather give some guy his hundred views on youtube than bring back the Oprah network to prime time.

She admits its her biggest interview of her career ....its all about the fame for herself.


----------

